

A Freebase implementation of the Facebook Graph API - scott_meyer
http://blog.freebase.com/2010/04/29/a-freebase-implementation-of-the-facebook-graph-api/
That didn't take long...
======
hamstersoup
(disclaimer, I worked on this)

Facebook has focused on the social graph, Freebase connects people and more.
We liked the lightweight approach of the Graph API, so here's our version:
<http://graph.freebaseapps.com/the_simpsons/seasons?html=1>

You can even use Facebook usernames (if we have them)
<http://graph.freebaseapps.com/facebook.jackie/movies?html=1>

One neat feature is the ?html=1 mode, which makes the JSON api browsable. I'd
love to see other apis implement this.

What do you think?

------
narphorium
Great idea and implementation. This should make it really easy for devs to
target the Freebase/Facebook graphs using a single API.

